

Startups: What does it feel like to be the CEO of a start-up? - cschmidt
http://www.quora.com/Startups/What-does-it-feel-like-to-be-the-CEO-of-a-start-up/answer/Paul-DeJoe-2?srid=uj2

======
rmason
Very well written piece. I can vividly remember driving out of state for a few
days of meetings with prospects. Pushing, always pushing trying to squeeze in
as many calls as I could then hitting the Michigan line and pulling into a
rest area and just crashing for a few hours with absolutely nothing left.
Entrepreneurism - it's a hell of a drug!

